# Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. März 2011)

*Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2


----------



## Jarafi (3. März 2011)

*Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Ach verdammt, ich konnt wieder nicht hin , hoffentlich nächstes jahr mal.


----------



## cloth82 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

auf Bild 8 fallen die auf, die (noch) nicht in der Bundeswehr waren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Also ich mag Enermax.


----------



## Bull56 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

achja...

liebes PCGH-Team:
Auch wenn ihr Frauen für Geld bekommt gehören diese nicht zu Hardware oder Software.

MfG B56


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Aber manche Frauen verursachen Hardware.


----------



## AlexKL77 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Bei minimum 80% der abgebildeten "Damen" würde ich auch lieber die Zeit vor dem PC verbringen,als mit Ihnen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Geht mir nicht anders, aber manche Nerds dürfen nicht heikel sein.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Bis auf die Girls sehe ich da keine grosse Männerträume!! ehrlich


----------



## fuddles (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Tag 2.
Design ausgeburten der Hölle


----------



## headcracker (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Die Pics von der PCGH-Show sind aber die vom 1. Tag ... denn der Aufbau gestern war etwas anders und da waren auch andere Overclocker auf der Bühne.


----------



## ashura hades (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Ein wenig Schade finde ich diesen Beitrag schon. Teilweise interessante Bilder, viele aber 'belanglos'. Etwas mehr Struktur und vlt. das Eine oder Andere aussagekräftige Kommentar, hätten dem verschenkten Beitrag echt genutzt. Nach ein paar Bildern hab ich schon keine Lust mehr, durchzuklicken!


----------



## matt.berger (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Irre ich mich oder hat Enermax einfach den schönsten Stand?
Naja aber wollen wir ernst bleiben wirklich schönes Design sieht anders aus. (zB der unsägliche gelbe Tower).


----------



## Mischk@ (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn interessieren die drölfdreihunderneunzigtausend Messebabe Bilder ?

Könnt ihr nicht mehr weiträumige Bilder machen, bitte...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

Würde die babes keiner klicken, wir würden kaum bis gar keine bringen. Thats it.


----------



## MomentInTime (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Ich klicke gerade die Fotoserie durch. Zwischen den Messebabes gab es hin und wieder Fotos von Computer-Hardware. Warum ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

Siehe Headline.


----------



## MomentInTime (3. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Ach so, "Gamer-Hardware". Jetzt versteh ich' ...


----------



## drchef (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ach so, "Gamer-Hardware". Jetzt versteh ich' ...


 
Sau geil  hab mich weggeschmissen ^^

Die meisten Leute hier vertehen halt unter "Gamer-Hardware" High-End-PC-Teile 
Wenigstens einer dabei hier der als erstes an Frauen denkt 

gruß

P.S.: war das auch wirklich als Witz gemeint?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Man könnte ja einen Thread für Messe-Babes und einen für Hardware machen, dann könnte man vergleichen, welcher öfters geklickt wird. 

Bei High End denke ich aber schon an Hardware.


----------



## PC-Doc (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Ähm,sorry liebe PCGH-Mitarbeiter,ihr könnt mir beinahe leid tun,den ganzen Tag am Stand schufften,gute Hardware "verschenken" und kaum was zu gucken.Ehrlich,ich hab schon bedeutend schönere Mädels/Babes auf Messen gesehen.Solltet ihr die schönsten schon bei Euch hinter der Bühne für später angeschlossen haben,dann zeigt uns lieber die... , dann wär es vielleicht wirklich ein echter "Hardware"-Artikel...  

Was den Rest der Bilder betrifft würd ich Euch bitten keine Bilder doppelt reinzustellen,denn spätestens wenn man ein Motiv das 3.Mal sieht, verläßt einem die Lust, sich durch den Rest der Bilder zu klicken.


----------



## Big D (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Sehr schicke Sachen bei. Könnte mir jemand sagen was das für ein Board auf Bild 112 ist? ist das nur zu Demozwecken, oder isses ein richtiges Mainboard?


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Du hast es bis 112 geschafft? 

Edit:
Ja klar, Mainboard.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

HALLO 

MITTWOCH auf der Cebit 


6990


----------



## Bull56 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

die lüfter aus meinem pc laufen auch unter wasser - das ist wahlich keine kunst!-sie hätten salzwasser nehmen müssen!!! in gut destilliertem wasser läuft sogar mein ganzer pc -.-


die babes sehen ******** aus und ich mag die nicht.


----------



## ocjulchen (4. März 2011)

War doch toll ;D blos halle 17 war ja die asienhochburg  und pcgh show war gut , Daniel danke nochmals fuers gamepad  und mark und daniel hab fotos von euch , darf man die hochstellen ?  gruese


----------



## huzzi75 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

am Dienstag war es auch ganz Interessant , da war ja Lewis Hamilton da mit seinem Mercedes SLR... hat schön gummi auf der strasse gelesen 

so wie hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UeZXn-9sbWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



YouTube - Mercedes SLR Best Of CeBIT 2011 HD


----------



## Lan_Party (4. März 2011)

Einige der Gehäuse sehen echt schrecklich aus und was sollen diese krumen Watt zahlen?


----------



## ocjulchen (4. März 2011)

Ich fand enermaxs vibrations tesf etwas affig ^^


----------



## headcracker (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*



huzzi75 schrieb:


> am Dienstag war es auch ganz Interessant , da war ja Lewis Hamilton da mit seinem Mercedes SLR... hat schön gummi auf der strasse gelesen


 
WAS!? Och nee ... hätt ich das vorher gewusst, wär ich statt Mittwoch schon am Dienstag hingefahren


----------



## MomentInTime (4. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Video => 0:40

Wie geil ist das denn ? Das heißeste Babe der Cebit  post andeutend auf den Liegestütze ausführenden Cebit-Besucher rum. Da wär' mir ja die Hutschnur an seiner Stelle abgegangen...


----------



## flashdanc3 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

0.40?

die bei 1.50 is doch viel schärfer! 

bzw knackiger


----------



## PAN1X (5. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Wurde das Video mit nem Smartphone gedreht? Scheint jedenfalls so.


----------



## GrauerLord (6. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Die von der Bundesdruckerei waren aber auch nicht schlecht:
CeBIT 2009: Bundesdruckerei trade show babe | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Foto ist anscheinend von 2009, sahen aber dieses Jahr genauso aus.

Das die dort so rumlaufen...hätt ich nicht gedacht


----------



## VVeisserRabe (6. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

auf anderen messen habt ihr deutlich attraktivere babes abgelichtet, hier sind nur ein paar dabei die ich als männertraum bezeichnen würde


----------



## Freakless08 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*



PAN1X schrieb:


> Wurde das Video mit nem Smartphone gedreht? Scheint jedenfalls so.


 Jep. Sieht stark danach aus. Da wird es einem richtig Schlecht bei der miesen Qualität.

Bitte baut noch für einige Sekunden den Hinweistext wegen Augenkrebsgefahr ein.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Also afaik wurde es mit nem Smaerphone gedreht, ich meine thilo am ende der letzten PCGh show gesehen zu haben wie er das geschehen gefilmt hat, was sich ja dadurch bestätigt das ich am ende des videos zu sehen bin.
War entweder nen Handy oder ne Fotokamera, genau weiß ich es nicht


----------



## ЯoCaT (8. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

hegi is auch immer dabei xD


----------



## sp01 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*

Die Hardware ist mal echt klasse, aber die Babes hättet ihr euch schenken können.


----------



## B00 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Männerträume von der Cebit 2011: Gamer-Hardware, Messe-Babes, Kuriositäten und PCGH-Show - Tag 2*



sp01 schrieb:


> Die Hardware ist mal echt klasse, aber die Babes hättet ihr euch schenken können.


 Haben die deiner Meinung nach zu viel Kleidung an  ?



Ich glaube nicht dass Männer von solchen Eingabegeräten wie auf Bild eins träumen


----------

